# I'm Back



## BigDyl (May 31, 2006)

I know everyone missed me.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 31, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I know everyone missed me.


I sure did, you got...


_*JOWNED!
       
*_


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 31, 2006)

What did you get banned for?


----------



## P-funk (May 31, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> What did you get banned for?




my guess is he was probably being a shit head.


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> What did you get banned for?


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1357543&postcount=15


----------



## P-funk (May 31, 2006)




----------



## fufu (May 31, 2006)

I'm so happy!


----------



## fufu (May 31, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1357543&postcount=15



Come on, it was still funny.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 31, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1357543&postcount=15



To be honest, I think it's ridiculous that you temp banned him for saying that...


----------



## Doublebase (May 31, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> To be honest, I think it's ridiculous that you temp banned him for saying that...



I agree with the tempory banishment of BigDyl.  What he said wasn't very tasteful.  He shouldn't speak that way to women.


----------



## GFR (May 31, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

>


That guy is too muscular to be BigDyl


----------



## MCx2 (May 31, 2006)

BigDyl is a complete shithead but that was about the weakest reason for a bannishment I've ever seen. Seems more like a personal issue to me. Oh well, give someone a little power and they go crazy....


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> To be honest, I think it's ridiculous that you temp banned him for saying that...


To be honest, I don't give a damn what you think. 

He has been warned and banned before.  No woman wants to be spoken to that way or mentioned in that way and I will not stand for it.  He's done it to others in the past and he was banned as well.  He does it again, he's gone.


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> BigDyl is a complete shithead but that was about the weakest reason for a bannishment I've ever seen. Seems more like a personal issue to me. Oh well, give someone a little power and they go crazy....


Read what I said above!  Again, I don't give a shit what you think either.


----------



## MCx2 (May 31, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Read below!  Again, I don't give a shit what you think either.




Thats obvious....


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2006)

If any of you have a problem with it, take it up with Rob.  If you dont like it, leave.


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2006)

And if any of you talk to any women like that on this board and it was not invited, and I hear about it, you will be banned too.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 31, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> He's done it to others in the past and he was banned as well. He does it again, he's gone..
> To be honest, I don't give a damn what you think.





			
				Jodi said:
			
		

> Read what I said above!...
> Again, I don't give a shit what you think either.



Notice the Smile ^^


_*JOWNED X 2!*_


----------



## BigDyl (May 31, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I sure did, you got...
> 
> 
> _*JOWNED!
> ...




At least someone missed me.


----------



## BigDyl (May 31, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> my guess is he was probably being a shit head.




I represent that comment.


----------



## GFR (May 31, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I represent that comment.


True Story, you are a sexist pig  Try to be more positive about women like I am.


----------



## BigDyl (May 31, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> True Story, you are a sexist pig  Try to be more positive about women like I am.




True Story, you should have used the  icon to get me banned like min0 did.


----------



## fletcher6490 (May 31, 2006)

I didn't even know you were gone.


----------



## BigDyl (May 31, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> I didn't even know you were gone.


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2006)

Give me a break, you were banned for one day.  It was hardly a punishment and more of a reminder that this behaviour will not be tolerated.


----------



## P-funk (May 31, 2006)

who the fuck cares?  you don't contribute anything anyway.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 31, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> who the fuck cares?  you don't contribute anything anyway.



moderatowned!!!!!!1


----------



## BigDyl (May 31, 2006)

It was like an eternity.


----------



## P-funk (May 31, 2006)




----------



## BigDyl (May 31, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> who the fuck cares?  you don't contribute anything anyway.




But, I thought P-funk was my friend.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 31, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> But, I thought P-funk was my friend.




Awwww, that's cute, you thought you had a friend.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 31, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> To be honest, I don't give a damn what you think.
> 
> He has been warned and banned before.  No woman wants to be spoken to that way or mentioned in that way and I will not stand for it.  He's done it to others in the past and he was banned as well.  *He does it again, he's gone.*



Finally ..


----------



## P-funk (May 31, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> But, I thought P-funk was my friend.




never trust a nija...BIATCH.


----------



## BigDyl (May 31, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Finally ..




Jodi, please ban shiznit for making this comment.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 31, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Jodi, please ban shiznit for making this comment.




   

Start kissin up to the moderators BigDyl


----------



## Seanp156 (May 31, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Give me a break, you were banned for one day.  It was hardly a punishment and more of a reminder that this behaviour will not be tolerated.



A day without IM for BigDyl is like a lifetime of no sex to a normal person.


----------



## GFR (May 31, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Start kissin up to the moderators BigDyl


I FIND THIS COMMENT SEXUALLY DEGRADING TO THE FEMALE MODS....PLEASE BAN SHITZNIT FOR 1-3 DAYS SO HE CAN THINK ABOUT WHAT HE HAS DONE.


----------



## P-funk (May 31, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I FIND THIS COMMENT SEXUALLY DEGRADING TO THE FEMALE MODS....PLEASE BAN SHITZNIT FOR 1-3 DAYS SO HE CAN THINK ABOUT WHAT HE HAS DONE.




I'll Bam him for ya.


----------



## BigDyl (May 31, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I FIND THIS COMMENT SEXUALLY DEGRADING TO THE FEMALE MODS....PLEASE BAN SHITZNIT FOR 1-3 DAYS SO HE CAN THINK ABOUT WHAT HE HAS DONE.




I agree.  Hey rob, can we get rid of this troll?


----------



## Seanp156 (May 31, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I'll Bam him for ya.


You would "bam" him wouldn't you.


----------



## GFR (May 31, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> You would "bam" him wouldn't you.


I FIND THIS COMMENT SEXUALLY DEGRADING TO THE MALE MODS....PLEASE BAN Seanp156 FOR 1-3 DAYS SO HE CAN THINK ABOUT WHAT HE HAS DONE.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 31, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I FIND THIS COMMENT SEXUALLY DEGRADING TO THE MALE MODS....PLEASE BAN Seanp156 FOR 1-3 DAYS SO HE CAN THINK ABOUT WHAT HE HAS DONE.



 P-Funk set himself up for that one...


----------



## Bakerboy (May 31, 2006)

I found this on the floor by your computer. I think it's the card P-funk gave you.


----------



## BigDyl (May 31, 2006)

Everyones BANNED!!!!!   




except me and foreman...


----------



## Vieope (May 31, 2006)

_What the hell I didnt know moderators could ban because of personal reasons.  _


----------



## BigDyl (May 31, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _What the hell I didnt know moderators could ban because of personal reasons.  _




:bounce:


----------



## MyK (May 31, 2006)

wow!!

that was the gheyest ban ever!  Jodi needs to relax!


----------



## fletcher6490 (May 31, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Everyones BANNED!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What about me?


----------



## Doublebase (May 31, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I FIND THIS COMMENT SEXUALLY DEGRADING TO THE FEMALE MODS....PLEASE BAN SHITZNIT FOR 1-3 DAYS SO HE CAN THINK ABOUT WHAT HE HAS DONE.



Ha, Forman put the weight of DB's he uses for side laterals in his sig.  How pathetic.


----------



## BigDyl (May 31, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> What about me?




You didn't miss me... soooo.....


----------



## fletcher6490 (May 31, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> You didn't miss me... soooo.....


----------



## maniclion (May 31, 2006)

Go away again so I can see if I miss you this time.


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _What the hell I didnt know moderators could ban because of personal reasons.  _


I would hardly call it personal reasons when A.  He's done before to me and to another women before and was banned because of it and B.  Was warned again not to do it to anyone else.

Again, if I see any of you talk to any women like this ever, and it's not invited, I will ban you too.  Trust me it's not personal, because if it was, and I was allowed to, I'd have banned a lot of you already.  Trust me on that one!


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> wow!!
> 
> that was the gheyest ban ever!  Jodi needs to relax!


Yeah and your opinion matters so much to me........  At least with BigDyl and a few others, I sort of like them.  You, on the other hand........


----------



## fletcher6490 (May 31, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I would hardly call it personal reasons when A.  He's done this to another women before and was banned because of it and B.  Was warned again not to do it to anyone else.
> 
> Again, if I see any of you talk to any women like this ever, and it's not invited, I will ban you too.  Trust me it's not personal, because if it was and I was allowed to, I'd have banned a lot of you already.  Trust me on that one!




I haven't done anything to piss you off yet, have I?


----------



## P-funk (May 31, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Again, if I see any of you talk to any women like this ever, and it's not invited, I will ban you too.  *Trust me it's not personal, because if it was and I was allowed to, I'd have banned a lot of you already.  Trust me on that one!*


----------



## maniclion (May 31, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I would hardly call it personal reasons when A.  He's done this to another women before and was banned because of it and B.  Was warned again not to do it to anyone else.
> 
> Again, if I see any of you talk to any women like this ever, and it's not invited, I will ban you too.  Trust me it's not personal, because if it was and I was allowed to, I'd have banned a lot of you already.  Trust me on that one!


I like that emphasis under your name of Super Moderator twice


----------



## P-funk (May 31, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I like that emphasis under your name of Super Moderator twice




mine just says moderator.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 31, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> mine just says moderator.



C'mon guys, lets get out of here...

... Its starting to smell like "Loser"!


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> I haven't done anything to piss you off yet, have I?


LOL, no.  Pissing me off doesn't matter, it's when you take things to a personal level that matters.  I can't believe you guys don't understand this


----------



## P-funk (May 31, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> C'mon guys, lets get out of here...
> 
> ... Its starting to smell like "Loser"!




it smells like monkey shit.


----------



## maniclion (May 31, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> mine just says moderator.


Mine says Super Duper Mod


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I like that emphasis under your name of Super Moderator twice


LOL, I never noticed that.  Huh, it use to say something else before Rob made me a super mod.  When he changed my status that must have defaulted to that as well.   

I'll change it


----------



## Tough Old Man (May 31, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> LOL, I never noticed that. Huh, it use to say something else before Rob made me a super mod. When he changed my status that must have defaulted to that as well.
> 
> I'll change it


Don't change it. Hey your a double super mod. Now your the 2nd most powerfull person on this site. 

Hey if I send you a dozen Red Roses, do you promise to never ban me


----------



## DOMS (May 31, 2006)

BigDyl was banned?  I thought he was a bot!


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 31, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> BigDyl was banned?  I thought he was a bot!




Bots can be banned for their idiotic malfunctioning controlling systems

In other words, this bot should be destroyed for life


----------



## fufu (May 31, 2006)

Good thing I am perfect and never do anything wrong.


----------



## GFR (May 31, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Ha, Forman put the weight of DB's he uses for side laterals in his sig.  How pathetic.


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Don't change it. Hey your a double super mod. Now your the 2nd most powerfull person on this site.
> 
> Hey if I send you a dozen Red Roses, do you promise to never ban me


Flattery will get you no where.


----------



## GFR (May 31, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Don't change it. Hey your a double super mod. Now your the 2nd most powerfull person on this site.
> 
> Hey if I send you a dozen Red Roses, do you promise to never ban me


Why would a woman want roses??? That is sexist and offensive!!!
A 1-3 day ban might help you realize this.


----------



## BigDyl (May 31, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Go away again so I can see if I miss you this time.





You know you love me.


----------



## BigDyl (May 31, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Bots can be banned for their idiotic malfunctioning controlling systems
> 
> In other words, this bot should be destroyed for life




You just got personal.


----------



## Vieope (May 31, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I would hardly call it personal reasons when A.  He's done before to me and to another women before and was banned because of it and B.  Was warned again not to do it to anyone else.
> Again, if I see any of you talk to any women like this ever..


_You mean people not just women, right? Since we are supposed to have equal rights and all that stuff._


----------



## DOMS (May 31, 2006)

The bunny has teeth.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 31, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _You mean people not just women, right? Since we are supposed to have equal rights and all that stuff._



oooOOOOoohhhh!


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _You mean people not just women, right? Since we are supposed to have equal rights and all that stuff._


Yes but I don't think I've ever seen a guy harassed here that didn't want to be.  If I'm wrong, please show me.


----------



## Tough Old Man (May 31, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Flattery will get you no where.


Sure it will. you already responded to my post without saying i'm the ruddest person known to mankind. 

Jodi and I have a secret love for each other. As soon as I check with my buddies at the FBI and get your address, A dozen (LONG STEM) Red Roses are yours. 


Tough


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 31, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> devil's darning needle


GHEYER


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2006)

Do you even know what it fucking means?  Apparantly not


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Sure it will. you already responded to my post without saying i'm the ruddest person known to mankind.
> 
> Jodi and I have a secret love for each other. As soon as I check with my buddies at the FBI and get your address, A dozen (LONG STEM) Red Roses are yours.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vieope (May 31, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yes but I don't think I've ever seen a guy harassed here that didn't want to be.  If I'm wrong, please show me.


_BigDyl is called gay, idiot, stupid and so on everyday. I never saw anyone banned because his feelings were hurt. Sure it would be impossible for a moderator to evaluate every situation in every thread.

BigDyl next time you cry, complain and they will ban the person. 
_


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2006)

If it offends him and it was not invited, then yes, we can give warning and a temp ban if necessary, but that would be for him to come to me with, not you.


----------



## min0 lee (May 31, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, you should have used the  icon to get me banned like min0 did.


I'm  sorry! I didn't know the gun had bullets in it.....


----------



## ZECH (May 31, 2006)

I think we need to start a poll and see how many times bigd will be banned. LOL


----------



## BigDyl (May 31, 2006)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I think we need to start a poll and see how many times bigd will be banned. LOL




You just hurt my feelings.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 31, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> You just hurt my feelings.


 dg806


----------



## Vieope (May 31, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> If it offends him and it was not invited, then yes, we can give warning and a temp ban if necessary, but that would be for him to come to me with, not you.


_I agree.  _


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 31, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Do you even know what it fucking means?  Apparantly not


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 31, 2006)

Lots of hostility here!


----------



## Tough Old Man (May 31, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

>


Hey I have no problems having a women as my boss. Hell my wife thinks she's the boss. You may as well think you are.  

What is this crap you post. everytime i post something to you, you say WTF. 

Are you asking WTF......Why The Flowers


I am PT   (PLENTY TALENTED)


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Lots of hostility here!


I'm perturbed.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 31, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'm perturbed....



Awwww - 



			
				Jodi said:
			
		

> ..._*Life is never quite the way it appears, but is always filled with light and color*_



True Story...


----------



## Witmaster (May 31, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'm perturbed.


Drink through it, girlfriend.  Drink through it!


----------



## MyK (May 31, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yeah and your opinion matters so much to me........  At least with BigDyl and a few others, I sort of like them.  You, on the other hand........


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2006)

What ticks me off is that if it was any other moderator on this forum that banned him, none of you would be giving them shit.  It's only when I do it.  Fucking immature!  Grow the fuck up!


----------



## MyK (May 31, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> What ticks me off is that if it was any other moderator on this forum that banned him, none of you would be giving them shit.  It's only when I do it.  Fucking immature!  Grow the fuck up!


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 31, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> What ticks me off is that if it was any other moderator on this forum that banned him, none of you would be giving them shit.  It's only when I do it.  Fucking immature!  Grow the fuck up!






I'm having fun...

Ban him again! - :bounce:


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 1, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I'm having fun...
> 
> Ban him again! - :bounce:




You're dead.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 1, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> You're dead.


Awww....

Is Mr EMO man a bit sensitive? - 

How does that make you feel right now?... Talk about your father...
Did he hug you?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 1, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> What ticks me off is that if it was any other moderator on this forum that banned him, none of you would be giving them shit.  It's only when I do it.  Fucking immature!  Grow the fuck up!




Essentially, no one else is banning anyone.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 1, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> What ticks me off is that if it was any other moderator on this forum that banned him, none of you would be giving them shit. It's only when I do it. Fucking immature! Grow the fuck up!


 
 
I think I'd be in the same boat but I don't have the power. He'd have gotten a ban for posting a photo of me mocking my weight if I were SuperMod.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 1, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> I think I'd be in the same boat but I don't have the power. He'd have gotten a ban for posting a photo of me mocking my weight if I were SuperMod.



I find that funny for some reason.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 1, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> I think I'd be in the same boat but I don't have the power. He'd have gotten a ban for posting a photo of me mocking my weight if I were SuperMod.




Actually it had nothing to do with your weight.  I thought he looked similar to you, and he was holding up a gang sign, big deal.  Everyone was parodied in the gang signs thread.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 1, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> I think I'd be in the same boat but I don't have the power. He'd have gotten a ban for posting a photo of me mocking my weight if I were SuperMod.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 1, 2006)

You better watch it BigDyldo, you're on your last warning !


----------



## DOMS (Jun 1, 2006)

And that's bad?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 1, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> And that's bad?




He's been on his last warning for the past 5 incidents, Jodi doesn't have the stones to ban him...Literally.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 1, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> He's been on his last warning for the past 5 incidents, Jodi doesn't have the stones to ban him...Literally.


  HA, that's what you think!  I'd have no problem doing it so long as it justified a permenant ban.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 1, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> He's been on his last warning for the past 5 incidents, Jodi doesn't have the stones to ban him...Literally.




I'll ban you.


----------



## Shae (Jun 1, 2006)

^ Hi Trouble.  Wasup?


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 1, 2006)

Shae said:
			
		

> ^ Hi Trouble.  Wasup?




http://hippoman2.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 1, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I'll ban you.




Sass is grounds for dismissal.


----------



## Vieope (Jun 1, 2006)

_How does this ban work? I mean he could always register as a new member again. _


----------



## Jodi (Jun 1, 2006)

We can tell by your IP.


----------



## Vieope (Jun 1, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> We can tell by your IP.


_BigDyl could use proxies to change his IP.  _


----------



## Jodi (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm not even gonna start explaining TCP/IP.

Sure, he could but if he's ever used that IP here before, it will be caught.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 1, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _BigDyl could use proxies to change his IP.  _



He couldn't go 10 posts without a "True Story", "How did you know that", or a variation of "owned."


----------



## Vieope (Jun 1, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'm not even gonna start explaining TCP/IP.
> 
> Sure, he could but if he's ever used that IP here before, it will be caught.


_Awesome, I thought it was just his membership that was banned but since it is his IP most people at IM can sleep knowing that Johnnny is not coming back. Although he was quite entertaining. _


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 1, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _BigDyl could use proxies to change his IP.  _


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 1, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> He couldn't go 10 posts without a "True Story", "How did you know that", or a variation of "owned."





True Story


----------



## GFR (Jun 1, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> He couldn't go 10 posts without a "True Story", "How did you know that", or a variation of "owned."



True story, I agree 100%


----------



## ZECH (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't think bigd should be banned permanantly. It's more fun to give him 1 day bans very often and hear him complain!!! LMAO


----------



## DOMS (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## fletcher6490 (Jun 1, 2006)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I don't think bigd should be banned permanantly. It's more fun to give him 1 day bans very often and hear him complain!!! LMAO



If my love gets banned for eternity, then my contributions to this site will be limited


----------



## MACCA (Jun 2, 2006)

When you have been apart for a little while and then get back together the relationship grows even stronger....well usually it does but this is Bigdyl we are talking about........


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2006)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I don't think bigd should be banned permanantly. It's more fun to give him 1 day bans very often and hear him complain!!! LMAO


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 2, 2006)

I wonder what this site would be like without BigDyl, Foreman, DOMS, Topolo's dum ass and MyK.  Utopia?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 2, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> I wonder what this site would be like without BigDyl, Foreman, DOMS, Topolo's dum ass and MyK.  Utopia?



If all of us left at once, it would be like your mother's bed on Saturday morning.

choo-choo


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 2, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> If all of us left at once, it would be like your mother's bed on Saturday morning.
> 
> choo-choo


----------



## Vieope (Jun 2, 2006)

_You would get bored if they left. _


----------



## Vieope (Jun 2, 2006)

_Even when BigDyl makes fun of someone it has a gay theme. _


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 2, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> If all of us left at once, it would be like your mother's bed on Saturday morning.
> 
> choo-choo



You guys need to raise your standards, or at least impose some sort of a weight restriction.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 2, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> You guys need to raise your standards, or at least impose some sort of a weight restriction.



That was un-called for.  I do not appreciate that.  You do not see me making fun of your mom all the time.  You need to grow up and learn some manners.  Asshole.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 2, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> That was un-called for.  I do not appreciate that.  You do not see me making fun of your mom all the time.  You need to grow up and learn some manners.  Asshole.



Don't get too upset.  He didn't mean it.  He just wants all that love for himself.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 2, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> That was un-called for.  I do not appreciate that.  You do not see me making fun of your mom all the time.  You need to grow up and learn some manners.  Asshole.




Why you gotta hate, what did I ever do to you?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 2, 2006)

I think it's what you did to his mom.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 2, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> I wonder what this site would be like without BigDyl, Foreman, DOMS, Topolo's dum ass and MyK.  Utopia?



The real question is, what would this board be like without me? I mean .. come on ... look at me .. i'm the man.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 2, 2006)

So, you're saying you're the shiznit?


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 2, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Why you gotta hate, what did I ever do to you?



You're like another Topolo.  You follow people around on here and make lame ass comments.  Atleast you have some fitness knowledge though.


----------



## MyK (Jun 2, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Why you gotta hate, what did I ever do to you?



because he's a hater! all he does is hate on people! low self esteem if you ask me!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 2, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> You're like another Topolo.  You follow people around on here and make lame ass comments.  Atleast you have some fitness knowledge though.




Thanks buddy.  Although, I don't really follow people around, I just wait for openings.  For example, I hammer BigDyl alot, and then I make cracks about him.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 2, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> You're like another Topolo.



So, Dale puts it in your mom too?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 2, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> because he's a hater! all he does is hate on people! low self esteem if you ask me!



I understand why he included BigDyl, ForemanRules, Topolo, and myself, but I don't understand why he included you.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 2, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I understand why he included BigDyl, ForemanRules, Topolo, and myself, but I don't understand why he included you.




He must be Mexican, Doublebase hates Mexicans...and soap.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 2, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> He must be Mexican, Doublebase hates Mexicans...and soap.


I don't hate soap.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 2, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> I don't hate soap.




check and mate, my good friend.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## tucker01 (Jun 2, 2006)

Hahahaha this is some classic shit.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jun 2, 2006)

You guys are funny.


----------



## MyK (Jun 2, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I understand why he included BigDyl, ForemanRules, Topolo, and myself, but I don't understand why he included you.



I dont get it either I find that I am the archtype of the ideal IM citizen while you four are categorically the other end of the spectrum! in other words TROLLS!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 2, 2006)

You're not the archetype, but you're certainly not in the league that we are.  Go figure.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 2, 2006)

He's getting there.  He will be a troll someday.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 2, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> He's getting there.  He will be a troll someday.


I meant the League of Putting It In Your Mother's Ass.  It's like the Justice League, except that we all have the same power.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 2, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I meant the League of Putting It In Your Mother's Ass.  It's like the Justice League, except that we all have the same power.



We get it.  You want attention.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 2, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> We get it.  You want attention.


Just not the kind your mother gets.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 2, 2006)

*That does it and this has gone to far. This site is now officially closed for 24 hrs. *


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 2, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> *That does it and this has gone to far. This site is now officially closed for 24 hrs. *



Does that mean Tough finally passed out!?!?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 2, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I meant the League of Putting It In Your Mother's Ass.  It's like the Justice League, except that we all have the same power.


----------



## topolo (Jun 4, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> I don't hate soap.



Then try it sometime, oh and douchebase, I have forgotten more about diet and training then you will ever know.


----------



## fufu (Jun 5, 2006)

bump


----------



## Vieope (Jun 5, 2006)

_For christ sake, I know that you are back! I cant stand this thread title anymore. _


----------



## KelJu (Jun 5, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I meant the League of Putting It In Your Mother's Ass.  It's like the Justice League, except that we all have the same power.


 
Holy shit fufu, thanks for bumping this, or I would have missed this jem.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 5, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _For christ sake, I know that you are back! I cant stand this thread title anymore. _



Hello there.  :bounce:


----------



## Vieope (Jun 5, 2006)

_Dont bounce. _


----------



## fufu (Jun 5, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Holy shit fufu, thanks for bumping this, or I would have missed this jem.



lawl, I wanna see if this baby can get to 200 posts.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 5, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Dont bounce. _




DO a little dance  :bounce:  Make a little Love     Get Down tonight    Get down tonight


----------



## DOMS (Jun 5, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Holy shit fufu, thanks for bumping this, or I would have missed this jem.



Apparently you liked that post.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 5, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Apparently you liked that post.



Thanks DOMS. They say laughter is good for the soul, so that post did a world of good for my soul.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 5, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> Then try it sometime, oh and douchebase, I have forgotten more about diet and training then you will ever know.



Really?  Did you forget about rogaine aswell?


----------



## topolo (Jun 5, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Really?  Did you forget about rogaine aswell?



You must hate people who shave their heads huh? I'll let Gopro and Tough know as well.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 5, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> You must hate people who shave their heads huh? I'll let Gopro and Tough know as well.



I don't think he's referring to hair.  He clearly mentioned his *asswell*. Whatever that might be...


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 5, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I don't think he's referring to hair.  He clearly mentioned his *asswell*. Whatever that might be...



?


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 5, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> You must hate people who shave their heads huh? I'll let Gopro and Tough know as well.



O No! Are they gonna beat me up now?  Faggot.  LMAO!   


FYI we both know you do not shave your head.  It is apparent you have a receding hairline.  Ugly old man.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 5, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> ?


Take it up with your boyfriend.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 5, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Take it up with your boyfriend.


?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 5, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> ?


You know, the one who calls you "asswell."


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 5, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> You know, the one who calls you "ass-well."



I'm sorry, I don't know what you're talking about.  I think you have the wrong person.  Cherrio


----------



## DOMS (Jun 5, 2006)

You're the one who brought up "asswell."  

Is that your man-whore name?


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 5, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> You're the one who brought up "asswell."
> 
> Is that your man-whore name?



I said "aswell".  Is that suppossed to be 2 words?  Is that what confused you?  It is still not "asswell" though.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 5, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> I said "aswell".  Is that suppossed to be 2 words?  Is that what confused you?  It is still not "asswell" though.



That's not what your boyfriend says.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 5, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> That's not what your boyfriend says.



?


----------



## fufu (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## BigDyl (Jun 5, 2006)

Come on, make it to 200.


----------



## topolo (Jun 5, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> O No! Are they gonna beat me up now?  Faggot.  LMAO!
> 
> 
> FYI we both know you do not shave your head.  It is apparent you have a receding hairline.  Ugly old man.



No, idiot, I broke my neck playing football and had to wear a halo. You are clearly the dumbest man on the planet.


----------



## fufu (Jun 5, 2006)

You two should fight.


----------



## GFR (Jun 5, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> I said "aswell".  Is that suppossed to be 2 words?  Is that what confused you?  It is still not "asswell" though.


----------



## topolo (Jun 5, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> You two should fight.




http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=65836


----------



## fufu (Jun 6, 2006)

pmub


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 6, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> No, idiot, I broke my neck playing football and had to wear a halo.


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2006)

bump


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 8, 2006)

200 or bust.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 8, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> We can tell by your IP.



If he gets banned he'd probably move to get back.


----------



## fufu (Jun 11, 2006)

lawl


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 11, 2006)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> If he gets banned he'd probably move to get back.





True Story, that or use 1 of 10k proxys.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jun 11, 2006)

197


----------



## fufu (Jun 11, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> 200



lawl, thanks, a bit anticlimatic though.

We did it team!


----------



## GFR (Jun 11, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> 200


True story, and also the IQ of 15% of IM members.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> True story, and also the IQ of 15% of IM members.




How did you know about that?


----------



## fufu (Jun 11, 2006)

It's a conspiracy!


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 11, 2006)

Posts keep getting deleted.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 11, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> hahaha owned!!!


----------



## god hand (Jun 12, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>


Dont worry, your boy friend will come back


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 19, 2006)

bump bitches


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 10, 2006)

hi


----------

